# 2008 or 2009 Roubaix Expert



## jmagic (Oct 20, 2008)

I have been doing lots of research online, and countless visits to the LBS. 

I like how the Roubaix fits me and rides, but I am not sure what to do, go for the 08 or 09 model.

The 08 model with SRAM Rival is $2800
The 09 model is $3300

What are the differences between two, and is it worth the $500?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

If it's a $500 difference then i think the 09' is definitely worth it. Reasons being 1. you get the newer trickle down frameset technology(stiffer, lighter and better handling while still being as comfy) 2. Ultegra SL components are nicer than rival IMO. I just picked my 09' Expert up this weekend. Can't wait to ride it. Hope that helps.


----------



## redfishpaddler (Sep 17, 2008)

*2008 or 2009 Expert?*

I recently purchased the '08 Expert.....love the bike.....has Ultegra. The savings were significant, especially given that the '09 model will be $3700. You can get a 2008 model from $2500-$2800.Take a look at specs to see what other differences would warrant the extra cost. That information is available on their website, and also be googling bikepedia.com.
Enjoy...
Bob


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jmagic said:


> I have been doing lots of research online, and countless visits to the LBS.
> 
> I like how the Roubaix fits me and rides, but I am not sure what to do, go for the 08 or 09 model.
> 
> ...


Spec revamped their Roubaix line this year, so there are many differences between the '08 and '09 models. Most noteable are:
'08 Experts - 8r carbon using AZ1 construction
'09 " - 9r carbon using FACT IS construction
'09 " - OS lower headset bearing race

Those are the technical differences. Beyond them, IMO Ultegra is a superior group to SRAM Rival, so all things considered the extra $500 is money well spent. Unless you like blue better than white.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

PJ352

Do you know if the 09 Expert has the stiffer wider chain stays/rear fork redesign that the Pro and SL2 have? Thx
S1


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

In the past, the Roubaix Expert and Pro had the same frameset. That looks to still be the case.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

sage1 said:


> PJ352
> 
> Do you know if the 09 Expert has the stiffer wider chain stays/rear fork redesign that the Pro and SL2 have? Thx
> S1


The Expert and Pro frames are identical so yes they will have the beefier chainstays and all the other tech PJ mentioned above. Only difference between the SL2 and Pro/Expert is that the SL2 uses 10r carbon instead of 9r like the Pro/Expert.


----------

